# swarm on 4.9



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Great pictures...thanks for sharing. I look forward to getting a camera that can take pictures like that. What kinda of camera do you have?


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*D100*

Nikon D100. I take a lot of shots to get a few good ones.


----------



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice, I too and many others would like to know what type of cameras are being used. I would like to buy a new one. I use my wifes kodak easy share (DX6340). NIce camera, easy to use, but would like something a little better.

Korny


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Voice of experience: If going digital, make sure the camera has a small view-finder that you put your eye to, as well as the larger screen. Mine doesn't, and when the sun is out, I can't see squat on the LCD screen. I just shoot blindly. It's quite annoying.


----------

